# American Airlines?



## LuckyRVA

I noticed that too on their website. However, I just flew to Jackson Hole and back 3 weeks ago and didn't have any problems. I had my board w/ bindings and a bunch of clothes. They didn't question it.


----------



## eli783

theres no one thats actually gonna bust your balls over that. As long as your under the weight limit, your good to go.


----------



## Soul06

Most airlines seem to have these rules. Very few actually seriously enforce them. I happen to work for an airline and I know that the ticket agents truly couldn't care less so long as you don't go over 50lbs or have any hazardous materials inside. We aren't going to go through your bag counting how many snowboards you are carrying or if you have clothes stashed inside. Thats unless you find that one rare dickhead that thinks he is airline CIA or something


----------

